# New dump trailer!!



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

That's my point. I can drive the van with all the tools and tow the trailer with me at the same time.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I had a pretty nice dump trailer earlier this year. Too much of a hassle for me so I sold it for a little less than I paid for it.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I had a pretty nice dump trailer earlier this year. Too much of a hassle for me so I sold it for a little less than I paid for it.


How so? You guys have to use dumpster for every job.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

SSC said:


> How so? You guys have to use dumpster for every job.


That's why they have dumpster boxes from carting company's for.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

skillman said:


> That's why they have dumpster boxes from carting company's for.


Thanks:whistling. My point was there could be a substantial savings fir a company that uses a lot of dumpsters. I wanted to know what he thought the hassles where.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

SSC said:


> Thanks:whistling. My point was there could be a substantial savings fir a company that uses a lot of dumpsters. I wanted to know what he thought the hassles where.


A lot of extra time.

I would need to drop it off at 7:30 or 8am. Then run to appointments and get them done before three because I would have to get the dump trailer since the shingle dump closed at 4. There was often trash put in bags, waiting until the next day.

A lot of gas and wear and tear on my truck. At 30 a ton to dump for shingles only most trips cost me around $150 all together and that's because I was doing it.

It costs me anywhere from $300 to $350 for a dumpster. No wear & tear, no hassle with my schedule, etc.

It definitely had its perks but was very time consuming for me. I might get another one this year but I don't know. Dumpsters are nice. Throw anything I want in them and be done with it.


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

Wish I paid $30 a ton. It's $53-65 in Chicago area, then again I got two close to me that are open 24hrs a day from Monday till Saturday noon. I just dump it after work when it's not crowded. 

I was skeptical about getting a dump trailer first but it was my best investment so far. 

For sure it's time consuming and pitta at times especially dealing with local laws, but then again it saves you so much money. 

I also lend the trailer to few contractors I work with when I don't need it, it pays for repairs and storage fees.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

JohnKaznecki said:


> Wish I paid $30 a ton. It's $53-65 in Chicago area, then again I got two close to me that are open 24hrs a day from Monday till Saturday noon. I just dump it after work when it's not crowded.
> 
> I was skeptical about getting a dump trailer first but it was my best investment so far.
> 
> ...


72 a ton here


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

A dumpster starts at $500 for me and often times you need to get a permit. Cities also have contracts with the dumpster suppliers and you can only use the one that particular city allows.

It costs me about $ 75 to dump my trailer. Granted it's only a 6x10, but I load it 4' high, at least.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

redwood said:


> A dumpster starts at $500 for me and often times you need to get a permit. Cities also have contracts with the dumpster suppliers and you can only use the one that particular city allows.
> 
> It costs me about $ 75 to dump my trailer. Granted it's only a 6x10, but I load it 4' high, at least.


Ouch! We can do a 10yd for $150 & a 20 yd. for $250. No permits. If its on the street over night they just want orange cones and caution tape.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

SSC said:


> That's my point. I can drive the van with all the tools and tow the trailer with me at the same time.


What kind of driver license requiremnts do you have there for the trailers weight? I know here if a trailer is over 4545 kg (10,000lbs) in axle ratings you need different class of license to legally pull it. We had a truck stopped at the scales and the trailer was insured for 14,000 lbs and the guy driving didn't have the license. The trailer sat there until my boss changed the insurance. There wasn't even a heavy load on the trailer or anything.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

pizalm said:


> What kind of driver license requiremnts do you have there for the trailers weight? I know here if a trailer is over 4545 kg (10,000lbs) in axle ratings you need different class of license to legally pull it. We had a truck stopped at the scales and the trailer was insured for 14,000 lbs and the guy driving didn't have the license. The trailer sat there until my boss changed the insurance. There wasn't even a heavy load on the trailer or anything.


In ny our class D license is what normall people have can be up to 26,000 lbs


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> In ny our class D license is what normall people have can be up to 26,000 lbs


The catch to this is the weight limit of 10k on the trailer, any thing above 10k puts you in a different class. State has been nailing everyone here for it lately. Gramps can go down to the dealer, buy himself a 40' camper and hook 30' boat to that and be legal. But you hop in your new Ford F-150 Eco-boost truck with a trailer registered for 10k and load it with a mini-ex and you are now out of class on your license. How you like them apples? Good ole NY!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

woodchuck2 said:


> The catch to this is the weight limit of 10k on the trailer, any thing above 10k puts you in a different class. State has been nailing everyone here for it lately. Gramps can go down to the dealer, buy himself a 40' camper and hook 30' boat to that and be legal. But you hop in your new Ford F-150 Eco-boost truck with a trailer registered for 10k and load it with a mini-ex and you are now out of class on your license. How you like them apples? Good ole NY!



true but you wont get fined for having 2 ton in a trailer that's registered for 14k. but they will get you for towing with out dot numbers.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

this is what ny.gov has to say.

Valid for passenger cars and trucks with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of 26,000 lbs. or less. A Class D driver can drive a vehicle that tows another vehicle (for example a trailer) that has a maximum gross weight of 10,000 lbs. or less. A Class D driver can tow a vehicle with a GVWR of more than 10,000 lbs only if the combined weight rating of the two vehicles is 26,000 lbs. or less


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!:thumbup:


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> A lot of extra time.
> 
> I would need to drop it off at 7:30 or 8am. Then run to appointments and get them done before three because I would have to get the dump trailer since the shingle dump closed at 4. There was often trash put in bags, waiting until the next day.
> 
> ...


The last full 20 yd container for roofing cost me over $700. I could have dumped that for about $200 in 2 trips. Plus gas and time im still out ahead. I can see though how doing it everyday can be annoying but i would of probably set up one of the guys to do it before work every morning. And pay him accordingly for the extra time.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

pizalm said:


> What kind of driver license requiremnts do you have there for the trailers weight? I know here if a trailer is over 4545 kg (10,000lbs) in axle ratings you need different class of license to legally pull it. We had a truck stopped at the scales and the trailer was insured for 14,000 lbs and the guy driving didn't have the license. The trailer sat there until my boss changed the insurance. There wasn't even a heavy load on the trailer or anything.


I registered the trailer at 9,900lbs so i didnt have to mess around with the licensing crap. It is going to be very rare that i go past 10k. And if i do . . . . Ill take the risk.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know that $700 sounds like your breaking even there!

2 loads $400 + $100 to fill the truck + $75 2hrs of lost time + $100 a load maintance,ins,reg,dep permit.

The only bennefits I see with a dump trailer are for multiple small jobs in different places where your in and out in a few days and you don't want to drop a box for a small job and bring other jobs to that one spot to fill the remainder of the box

Around here they started selling these green bags I thing there 2-3yard for $200 picked up , you just lay them by the curb, fill them and make a phone call


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

SSC said:


> The last full 20 yd container for roofing cost me over $700. I could have dumped that for about $200 in 2 trips. Plus gas and time im still out ahead. I can see though how doing it everyday can be annoying but i would of probably set up one of the guys to do it before work every morning. And pay him accordingly for the extra time.


You pay a lot more for dumpsters than I do. 

Lets figure a guy doing it. I already have one taking the tool trailer everyday, so I'll need to pay two guys too drive. My truck is the only one that can pull the trailer I had (7x14 - 7 ton) so that guy would need my truck to do it. Figure two hours of drive time at a total of 10 hours a week is over $200 after all expenses. That's nearly one dumpster.

I bought it back in April. I had to get new brakes and tie rods and some other small maintenance items from pulling the trailer. It also sucked gas at only 6-7 miles a gallon.

As I said, the shingle dump is only open 7:30 - 4 here and the regular dump is over 30 minutes away. Yes per job the costs showed as being less but I don't think they really were cheaper at the end of it.

Every day it meant I couldn't start office work until around 8:30 and it also meant I couldn't go on any appointments from 3-5 in the afternoon. All in all, It didn't make much sense to me when I could have the HO pay $100 more and be completely freed up.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

10 yard dumpster is $375 and a 15 yard is $475 around here. I can dump construction debris myself for $130/ton. So, cheaper than a dumpster but not by much. The problem I have though is I'm small and fill a dumpster slowly, so no one wants to let it sit for so long. That's why I have a dump trailer. I can fill it slowly and it doesn't cost me more. The only problem is when I want to haul brush or stone and it's only half full of const. debris.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> 10 yard dumpster is $375 and a 15 yard is $475 around here. I can dump construction debris myself for $130/ton. So, cheaper than a dumpster but not by much. The problem I have though is I'm small and fill a dumpster slowly, so no one wants to let it sit for so long. That's why I have a dump trailer. I can fill it slowly and it doesn't cost me more. The only problem is when I want to haul brush or stone and it's only half full of const. debris.


It definitely makes sense in your case. I can get a 30 yard can for less than your 10.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> true but you wont get fined for having 2 ton in a trailer that's registered for 14k. but they will get you for towing with out dot numbers.


Actually a friend of mined got fined for being out of class due to the trailer being registered for 18k, he had about a 8k lb tractor on it when he got pulled over. What surprised him was the Officer never said anything about the weight restrictions of the hitch or receiver, of course he was not about to ask either.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Five Star said:


> I don't know that $700 sounds like your breaking even there!
> 
> 2 loads $400 + $100 to fill the truck + $75 2hrs of lost time + $100 a load maintance,ins,reg,dep permit.
> 
> ...


I respectfully don't understand those numbers:whistling lol

Total dump fees $200
2 hrs time (not even) $100
Wear and tear and fuel $100?

Just made $300. Do that twice a month and just saved enough for a nice sprinter like yours


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Problem is most of the time you aren't making an extra $300.

Let's say its $700 for your dumpster but now you can do it for $400 so now you charge the homeowner less.

Not saying you do this but I know a few guys who were happy that they bought a dumpster so they could lower prices.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

SSC said:


> I respectfully don't understand those numbers:whistling lol
> 
> Total dump fees $200
> 2 hrs time (not even) $100
> ...


I thought its 200 per load to dump, I'm not sure I'm still talking to people who have dump trailers so for me this is a good thread! From what I'm getting here its $80 a ton + some misc fees, around by me though depending on the county you work is where your aloud to dump, so if I'm let's say working in Princeton I have to dump in PA, you can't haul garbage through county's for some reason lol!
Thanks for the compliment on the sprinter but I don't think it's able to pull a loaded dump trailer like yours, and the repairs to anything on the sprinter would right off the bat burn any savings ! 

Its a nice pie of equipment you bought and I'm sure you did your homework before enjoy it!!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

woodchuck2 said:


> Actually a friend of mined got fined for being out of class due to the trailer being registered for 18k, he had about a 8k lb tractor on it when he got pulled over. What surprised him was the Officer never said anything about the weight restrictions of the hitch or receiver, of course he was not about to ask either.


Well his combined registered weight was over 26k after the trailer it only left 8k for the truck. I've never gotten stoped towing and hope I never do. But I've heard some horer stories. A guy I worked for got a 2k fine for having a plug in his dump trailer tire.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

jlsconstruction said:


> . A guy I worked for got a 2k fine for having a plug in his dump trailer tire.


That's the one problem with the dump trailer. I have never worn out a set of tires, but I almost have to replace them yearly because of nails I pick up at the dump.:sad:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

redwood said:


> That's the one problem with the dump trailer. I have never worn out a set of tires, but I almost have to replace them yearly because of nails I pick up at the dump.:sad:












My truck last week


----------



## stonebuilder (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks nice, Good sign the business is grown


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

SSC said:


> Not sure what the tongue is called
> 
> 7'x12'x4'sides. rated for 14'400 lbs. (7,200 per axle)
> It's a 4point scissor lift dump.
> ...


nice :thumbsup: i have a mini 6x10 rascal dual deck over. ideal for small the city streets.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

skillman said:


> Do you think that you will get its money worth . I want one but would rather have dump truck . Two in one in my mind .


trailers usually only cost the registration fee which is minimal. no insurance. it gets covered under your tools and equipment scheduled or auto when it's hooked up. 
if you don't need it there is no cost. the dump truck has to stay insured or your tags get sent back to dot. no oils changes, gas, mechanical repairs. no motor no parking tickets here any way. drop it on the job and go about your business. they really are nice you use them.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> View attachment 84925
> 
> 
> My truck last week


yupp!!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice trailer! I have given it some thought to buying another dump trailer but so far i have been happy with the dump insert i bought. I cut back on trailers due to extra costs. None of my trailers are covered under my auto insurance so i have to register and insure them all separately. Both of my trucks have commercial policies which do not cover trailers.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Been running dump trailers for a few years now. Bought a 04 PJ 14ft 14yrd in 03 new for $6K and then another one an 09 bought new in 08 for $7,600. Both have the factory 2ft steel sidewalls and spare tire/rim mounted. Empty they weigh around 4,500 pounds and have gotten as much as 60sq of roofing debris in them.

Make about 50-70 trips to the dump per year and some trips have 2-3 roofs in them. 

Prior to the 04 ran an old non dumping trailer and just ran a log chain around it and paid $5 extra to have the load pulled out. 

I've done the math on other forum posts on my cost savings running the trailers versus dumpsters and figured my time running was paying me about $100 an hour in savings. Yearly dumpster fees would run around $20K while dump fees average $3,500 per year.

I pay from $20-30 a ton for shingle debris and the cheaper being clean shingle debris when they are recycled. One year paid a mere $10 a ton for clean shingles. Before the scale was installed paid $5.50 a yard. 

As far as tires on the trailer some last longer than others. To be honest have had better luck with light truck tires than trailer tires. You lose about 350 pounds per tire with light truck tires however. The 04 had the five original tires last 7 years. The 09 had the trailer tires last only 3 years. A couple years ago bought 5 of the BFG Commercial tires and in the recall got Michelin MS2's for free! Of course bought tire number 6 and swapped the used Michelins for the dump trailer duty. 

In regards to the weight laws and such here's what I know (been pulled over three times now...).

If your truck is over 10K lbs rated and used in commerical/work you need DOT numbers on it and be complaint meaning health card, fire ext., warning triangles, log book, inspection report, etc. If your truck and trailer combined is over 10K lbs you need the above as well. It don't take much of a trailer combined with a truck to hit 10K lbs.

My dually is rated for 11,200 lbs and the dump trailers are rated for 14,000 lbs. At 25,200lbs don't need a CDL.

All three times pulled over they never looked at my hitch rating...


----------

